# JL Hd 600/4



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

hi guys, i just finished installing my two 600/4 amps, and some people has been asking me how they works, so i decide to make this review..

sorry if my english is not good, if im wrong please tell me :blush:

well, starting point, small boxes when delivery comes, you open the box an see a tiny black and green box, with the JL lofo in the middle, and a legend that says ''class D full range amplifier''











first of all, i had never used class D amps for the frontstage, so i had my reserves about that, but man, this tiny amps are simply AWSOME !

some of the main points i can say about them:

-very small
-very eficient, they dont suck up your batery in 10 min like my oldest AUDISON

-very powerfull, all gains in 0 and in the HU mi tweets are -5db mid's -8db midbass -2db's because of the tremendous power you get of them....

-excelent sound quality, i almost cant tell you the diference between this an my audison, very well designed.

-higs very detailed, you wont hear diference between HD's and SLASH series, well maybe you do, but in a better way 

-powerfull and strong midbass with this, i dont know their birthshet but im shure that it is more than 150 per chanel.

-very well detailed mid's and high's

- i use chanels 7 and 8 bridged to a 12w6v2 and it slams ! never get hot, very good sounding...

all i can say its very good job by JL, you did it right ! if you dont believe me go on and try them, they are so small you can easyli install them behin the front seats, both amps !!



















thanks guys for the chance to write this review, and sorry for my bad english hehe...

hope i helped you with this guys

Kiko


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice review. How do you have them wire to the speakers. You should put the sub and midbass on their own amps since they need the most power. This way each can share the power supply headroom with a less demanding speaker set and give you more dynamic headroom (however little that may be is worth it)

I'd do the tweeters and sub on one amp and mid and midbass on the other.


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Nice review. How do you have them wire to the speakers. You should put the sub and midbass on their own amps since they need the most power. This way each can share the power supply headroom with a less demanding speaker set and give you more dynamic headroom (however little that may be is worth it)
> 
> I'd do the tweeters and sub on one amp and mid and midbass on the other.


 hi there bro, i actually got wired them like you said. midbass and sub in one amp, and tweets and mid's in the other, but nice tip you said. can try that.

thanks


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

kiko said:


> hi there bro, i actually got wired them like you said. midbass and sub in one amp, and tweets and mid's in the other, but nice tip you said. can try that.
> 
> thanks


You're welcome . I just saw your install thread, very nice as well, but I think my recommendation came too late since the install is finished already


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Is that an arrow stapler above it? Wow these are small, I could fit one in the top of my tool box with my arrow staple gun/


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes that's a stapler bro, and as you can see they're pretty small amps


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks very good... I went with a not so small set up after all kiko


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

lyttleviet said:


> Looks very good... I went with a not so small set up after all kiko


hehe, but what a set up bro, nice equipment you got there


----------



## FSUnoles (Apr 29, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## Gup (Oct 28, 2008)

Curious, why (2) 600/4s and not (1) 600/4 and (1) 750/1? I’m looking at a new set-up.


----------



## Gup (Oct 28, 2008)

Any help with the previous question would be great, thanks


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Gup said:


> Curious, why (2) 600/4s and not (1) 600/4 and (1) 750/1? I’m looking at a new set-up.


I think it's because he wants full 4-way active (a channel dedicated to each driver, plus 2 bridged to the sub). Besides the fact that the 750/1 wasn't out when system was built.


----------



## FSUnoles (Apr 29, 2007)

getting my 750/1 on tues. had to make a call to JL to get them to send it but its coming. still dynamating


----------

